# How long to clear up ear infection?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well...Im taking mine in shortly to see what it is. See I've cleaned hers and the nasty odor and itching/shaking head is coming back within a day. Poor little girl! When I get back I'll definetely let you know what the doc. says! lol. Although she doesn't have any waxy buildup...because I cleaned that out from what I could get...the smell keeps coming back.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila's ear infection took about a week to clear up with cleaning, panolog and antibiotics. I've never tried the purple solution.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. He seems a little better today, but there is still a lot of buildup in the ear (despite bi-daily cleanings). 

Maybe i'm being over worried, but i'm taking him to the vet today. I would hate to battle this thing for a week only to find out he should have went to vet in the first place. I hate to see him uncomfortable:no:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that's a smart move. Ear infections can be caused by bacteria or by yeast, and the treatment is different for each kind. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's had a yeast infection in both of his ears and I've been treating it for 2 weeks now, twice a day, and although the ears are now squeaky clean, don't smell, not gunky or waxy, the vet tech told us yesterday that they haven't gotten any better. :uhoh: So I can't help you out there.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cedar had an bacterial ear infection when I took her in for her spay over a month ago.. We treated it for 2 weeks like the vet said. It looked like it cleared up.. we took Cedar swimming and probably a day or two after she flared back up again! I still had some left over solution and it cleared it up again but who knows.. I try wiping out her ears after a swim but Im not sure if thats what is causing it

Its funny how some Goldens are prone to ear infections, and others arent' .... my Chloe is almost 8 and she has never gotten one *knock on wood*


----------



## ManyQs (Feb 20, 2009)

I am by no means an expert in ear infections, but I did go through this for a few months with Jackson. I would take him to the vet get an antibiotic and the ear infection would clear up and 3 to 4 weeks later come again. Since the antibiotics didn't seem to help long term and I didn't like seeing Jackson uncomfortable, I started surfing the web. I found many suggestions and finally decide to try the purple power solution. Believe me I was a little hesistant because I didn't want to do anything to hurt him. 

After his last ear infection I used the antibiotic as prescribed to make sure it was cleared up as much as possible and then did the purple power every day for two weeks. Since then about once every 2 to 3 weeks and so far no further problems. Once a week depending on how much he swims (knock on wood).

I am still keeping my fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Just got back from the vet and i'm glad i decided to take him. The doctor said it was pretty bad, with a lot of yeast and bacteria in his ear. He also saw an elevated white blood cell count, which indicates its been going on for longer than i thought.

He prescribed ketoconazole and mometamax for the 10 days, as well as a T8 keto flush.

While the vet bill hurt my wallet, i'm glad i found out for sure. Once this clears up i'll be doing regular cleanings to try and prevent it from happening again.


----------

